# كورس باللغة العربية كامل من شركة Hyundai لكل منظومات السيارة.



## hammo_beeh (13 مارس 2017)

كورس باللغة العربية كامل من شركة Hyundai لكل منظومات السيارة.


الكورس ده من أقوى الكورسات فى السيارات من البداية لصيانة احدث المنظومات

 فى السيارة الكورس عبارة عن مجموعة كتب و presentations ومتقسم 3 مستويات 


التحميل

http://www.file-upload.com/h7ptbc3a9epu

http://www.file-upload.com/i7rswx7suv7d

http://www.file-upload.com/r0jr6dij1xnj

http://www.file-upload.com/pzw642yvq4dr

http://www.file-upload.com/p4bxt93yiilc

http://www.file-upload.com/mct73uxobk93

​


----------



## طاهر الجزائري (20 مارس 2017)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sherif2m mostafa (14 مايو 2018)

جزاكم الله حيرا


----------



## sherif2m mostafa (20 مايو 2018)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أبونوافل (12 يوليو 2018)

hammo_beeh قال:


> كورس باللغة العربية كامل من شركة Hyundai لكل منظومات السيارة.
> 
> 
> الكورس ده من أقوى الكورسات فى السيارات من البداية لصيانة احدث المنظومات
> ...





هذا الرابط لا يعمل أرجو إصلاحه وشكرا لجهودكم


----------



## حامد الحلي العراقي (30 أكتوبر 2018)

اذا ممكن محتاج هذا الرابط للكورس باللغة الإنكليزية كامل من شركة Hyundai لكل منظومات السيارة. أو بالأحرى رابط الكورس الإنكليزي


----------



## nabildz21 (3 ديسمبر 2018)

missing part 4


----------



## محمد19775 (19 ديسمبر 2018)

جزاك الله خيرا
مشاركة وموضوع متميز جدا


----------



## محمد19775 (20 ديسمبر 2018)

الرجاء وضع كلمة السر


----------



## حمدكوم (3 أغسطس 2019)

السلام عليكم 
الروابط لا تعمل 
يرجى اعادة النظر في الروابط


----------

